# Spring Moths - Post yours



## wsmith96 (Mar 24, 2014)

This "little" fella was on my house today. I would have loved to gotten him on a better background, but I didn't want to disturb him. I used an EF-S 60 macro for this and didn't think they turned out half bad. It gave me a chance to try out my new tripod and head (manfrotto 055CXPRO3, Giottos MH1300 ).

Do you have some moth or butterfly pics? Post yours 

Regards,

-w


----------



## jrista (Mar 24, 2014)

Wow, he's a monster! Love the detail. Do wish it was in a more natural setting.


----------



## wsmith96 (Mar 24, 2014)

I would have liked a more natural setting too - didn't work out today.


----------



## cid (Mar 24, 2014)

indeed, very nice detail 

what f number did you use? It looks like the DoF is quite big for that distance. Or is it focus stacking?


----------



## wsmith96 (Mar 24, 2014)

cid said:


> indeed, very nice detail
> 
> what f number did you use? It looks like the DoF is quite big for that distance. Or is it focus stacking?



the exif data should be on the images. The full moth is at f5.6, and the close up is a cropped image at f8. No focus stacking.


----------



## cid (Mar 24, 2014)

wsmith96 said:


> cid said:
> 
> 
> > indeed, very nice detail
> ...


thanks, I did not check exif :


----------

